# Trekking-Schuhe für Bärentatzen?



## moonr (30. Juni 2011)

Hallo alle miteinander!

Ich habe mir vor kurzem ein Hardtail-MTB gekauft und benötige jetzt noch gescheites Schuhwerk. 

Die Pedale am Bike sind normale Bärentatzen mit denen ich auch so recht zufrieden bin. Nur weiss ich nicht welche Radschuhe hierfür am besten wären.

Meine Internetrecherche ergab lediglich Freerider/Skater-Schuhe z.B. von 5.10
Aber so richtig überzeugt bin ich davon nicht, zudem ist mir das auch irgendwie alles zu Hip Hop lastig 

Alternativ dachte ich an Trekking-Schuhe, z.B. die Scott Trail oder Boulder Serie. Würdet ihr diese für meine Pedale empfehlen oder zu welchen Schuhen würdet ihr mir raten?

Vielen Dank und Gruß

moonr


----------



## moonr (1. Juli 2011)

kann keiner helfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatusW. (1. Juli 2011)

Benutz mal die sogenannte SUCHFUNKTION, 
da gabs das ein oder andere schon zu !


----------



## moonr (1. Juli 2011)

ich hab schon sehr viel im Netz recherchiert, aber zum Thema Trekking-Schuh in Kombi mit Bärentatzen habe ich kaum was gefunden. Bin schon ein Typ, der vorher recherchiert und nicht gleich Hilfe schreit


----------



## FlatusW. (1. Juli 2011)

...Alles muss man selber machen 

-> Button "Suchen " ( oben rechts ) drücken -> Wanderschuhe Flatpedals eingeben ....
-> und tadaaa :  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/search.php?searchid=20066252


Bitte schön


----------



## moonr (1. Juli 2011)

Flat Pedale habe ich aber nicht. Kenn mich jetzt nicht so gut aus, aber ich dachte das wären die klassischen Bärentatzen-Pedale - solche habe ich zumindest am Rad ->


----------



## Laphroaig10 (1. Juli 2011)

und solche Pedale benutzt hier eben kaum jemand, am MTB haben die imho auch nichts zu suchen

bei mir sind die nur an der Stadtschlampe, damit ich mal schnell die 2km zum Bäcker etc fahren kann.

kauf dir fürs MTB Flatpedale, da gibts auch unter 20 halbwegs vernünftige, zB [ame="http://www.amazon.de/schwarze-Profi-Plattform-Pedale-schwarz/dp/B00195JRLI/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1309530024&sr=8-4"]Wellgo A8[/ame] oder einen der Nachbauten von XLC oder BBB etc


----------



## moonr (1. Juli 2011)

Die waren bei mir halt Standardmäßig dran. 

Warum fährt die kaum einer? Gibt es da gravierende Nachteile? Wenn ich nicht mit Klickpedalen fahren möchte, wären dann Flatpedale die beste Alternative?


----------



## Laphroaig10 (1. Juli 2011)

schlechter Halt, vor allem bei Nässe 

sind halt billig, deswegen werden die von den Händlern dran geschraubt, bei den meisten Bikes liefert der Hersteller gar keine Pedale mit

ob nun Klick- oder Flatpedale, das ist eine Frage des Geschmacks/ Fahrweise etc
haben beide ihre Vor- und Nachteile, sind jedenfalls viel besser als Bärentatzen


----------



## moonr (1. Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Infos!

Was sind halbwegs gute? 
Also ich fahr mit dem MTB etwas im Wald und auf Feldwegen. Also keine extremen Trails etc. 
Aber ich würd für meine Belange schon gerne was gescheites kaufen, um nicht nach ein paar Monaten wieder was neues kaufen zu müssen.

Wären die oben von dir genannten Flatpedals gut genug für meine Bedürfnisse? Oder sollte ich eher Richtung 40/50+ investieren? Wenn ja, was kann man da empfehlen?


----------



## Schildbürger (1. Juli 2011)

Zu den Schuhen guck mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4512056&highlight=Schuhe#post4512056


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AdmiralSnyder (1. Juli 2011)

moonr schrieb:


> Die waren bei mir halt Standardmäßig dran.
> 
> Warum fährt die kaum einer? Gibt es da gravierende Nachteile? Wenn ich nicht mit Klickpedalen fahren möchte, wären dann Flatpedale die beste Alternative?



Die sind bei mir auch standardmäßig montiert.
Ich fahre mit Wanderschuhen von Meindl, das funktioniert schon.
Die Nachteile: flexible Sohle, Position auf dem Pedal, Halt auf dem Pedal.

Teste doch einfach mal Wanderschuhe, wenn es dir nicht zusagt, kannst du sie
immer noch zum Wandern benutzen.


----------



## moonr (1. Juli 2011)

So nach einigen Tipps und noch einer ausschweifenden Recherche, habe ich jetzt die Pedale Shimano MX-30 und die Schuhe Shimano SH-AM41 bestellt. Ich hoffe das war jetzt ne gescheite Wahl


----------

